# Wetteinsätze^^



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Tja wie im titel sollte es hier um Wetteinsätze gehen will mit ner bekannten um was wetten und so geld wetten sind find ich nich wirklich das wahre also wollt ich hier reinfragen ob ihr mal "hochinteligente" Vorschläge für gute / lustige Wetteinsätze für beide seiten habt^^


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2008)

also wenn du "die Bekannte" noch besser kennen lernen willst,dann mach doch die Wette um eine Einladung ins Kino,oder ein gutes Essen zu zweit z.B.beim Italiener(kann man fast nie was falsch machen damit)...da habt ihr beide was von und es kann evtl. auch sehr interessant werden...
interessant wäre es natürlich auch wenn man wüsste um was es sich bei der Wette eigentlich dreht. daraufhin kann man ja evtl auch noch was witziges hinbiegen...


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

ner bekannten? weiblich? oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also mit der einen ex hab ich um irgend nen stuss gewettet und wenn sie gewinnt lad ich sie auf essen ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt besser raus als 20franken ^^ und man hat was (zumindest für 4 monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
oder halt kino u.s.w

mit kolegen wetten wir immer um unsinniges zeugs .. im normalfall das der was ausgeben muss dann oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (4. August 2008)

Wettet um eure Haare. Früher in der Schule hat mal ein Mädchen aus meiner Paralellklasse bei solch einer Wette tatsächlich verloren und kam die nächsten Monate mit Cap zur Schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

das ist aber doof .. frauen ohne haare sehen besch...den aus ..
soll ja eher was sinvolles sein..


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

hmmm Haare hat man ja i.d.R. nicht nur auf dem Kopf..............^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hmmm Haare hat man ja i.d.R. nicht nur auf dem Kopf..............^^



rofl , als frau sollte man das aber ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das ist aber doof .. frauen ohne haare sehen besch...den aus ..
> soll ja eher was sinvolles sein..


Frauen mit Glatze können auch sexy sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hmmm Haare hat man ja i.d.R. nicht nur auf dem Kopf..............^^


ahja am rücken und am bauch xD (wird aber konsequent rasiert oder mir sonem laser mal entfernt .. hmm noch überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und an stellen die gegen nettiquette verstossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber dann frag ich mich für was sie die kappe brauchte hmm


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Frauen mit Glatze können auch sexy sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gut da du ph fanboi bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stell sie dir mal ohne vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also ohne haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gut da du ph fanboi bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das macht die auch nich schöner.....


----------



## Xelyna (4. August 2008)

Freund von mir hatte auch schon mal um was gewettet, weiß nicht mehr was es war, aber hätte er verloren hät ich seinen Rücken wachsen dürfen chrchr.. hat leider nicht verlorn :<


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

ach was so schlecht find ich die gar nid ;P gibt schlimmere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ohne ihhh ..
ist wie bei rihanna mit langen haaren schaut n1 aus und bei kurzen bäh


----------



## Rappi (4. August 2008)

Paris Hilton mit Glatze sähe so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://i.max.de/imedia/447/108447_7+7HivBY...tTAQ+8zV54=.jpg


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Freund von mir hatte auch schon mal um was gewettet, weiß nicht mehr was es aber wenn er verloren hätte hät ich seinen Rücken wachsen dürfen chrchr.. hat leider nicht verlorn :<



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab meine mal nur wegen ner frau lassen xD sie fands lustig .. ich nid so ganz^^ aber schaut besser aus ohne 
dafür braucht man keine wette .. nur ne belonung ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so nun back to topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ahja meinen 2ten total voll rausch hatt ich auch wegen ner wette .. blödes wer kann mehr trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gewonnen und den sieg genossen .. auch wenn ich nur noch 30% mitbekommen hab.
Hab da ne wow gamecard gewonnen (lawl) + musste nid bezahlen


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> Paris Hilton mit Glatze sähe so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



urgs .. gibts hier kein kotz smily?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> Paris Hilton mit Glatze sähe so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hat auch was ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du bist krank


----------

